# DBSTALK SUPPORT: Changing to OTA channel while recording HD



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Many people have talked about how if one tuner is recording a HD satellite program that you can't change to an OTA digital channel without first stopping the recording of the HD satellite program.

You can, but you need to do one more step to make it work. If you are watching the HD satellite channel being recorded, to change to an OTA digital channel, you must first switch to the OTHER satellite tuner before you can change to the OTA 8VSB tuner. To do this, press CHANNEL UP or CHANNEL DOWN. Not only will this change the channel being displayed on your television, it will switch satellite tuners, so the original tuner is still recording the previous HD channel, but you are now watching the other satellite tuner. Now you can punch in the OTA digital channel you want to tune to, or scroll to it.

Note - this method does NOT work if you are recording 2 HD satellite programs. If that's the case, you cannot change to the OTA tuner unless you stop the recording one of the satellite tuners.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Many people have talked about how if one tuner is recording a HD satellite program that you can't change to an OTA digital channel without first stopping the recording of the HD satellite program.
> 
> You can, but you need to do one more step to make it work. If you are watching the HD satellite channel being recorded, to change to an OTA digital channel, you must first switch to the OTHER satellite tuner before you can change to the OTA 8VSB tuner. To do this, press CHANNEL UP or CHANNEL DOWN. Not only will this change the channel being displayed on your television, it will switch satellite tuners, so the original tuner is still recording the previous HD channel, but you are now watching the other satellite tuner. Now you can punch in the OTA digital channel you want to tune to, or scroll to it.
> 
> Note - this method does NOT work if you are recording 2 HD satellite programs. If that's the case, you cannot change to the OTA tuner unless you stop the recording one of the satellite tuners.


today I was trying to record both CBS HD on a sat tuner & OTA CBS. I then tried to tune to another sat channel. Well, the 921 seemed to want to attempt it but got stuck. Got a blank screen, but would display the upper banner of the attempted channel.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The 921 can handle 2 live streams and 1 prerecorded stream at once. It cannot handle 3 live streams, which is what you saw.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> The 921 can handle 2 live streams and 1 prerecorded stream at once. It cannot handle 3 live streams, which is what you saw.


the bad part is that I actually know that!! sorta forgot!!
However, it did not give a conflict error. It really should do that right???? Something like you need to be in live mode & stop recording. It has done it before.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yeah, you should have gotton the switch to live mode screen.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Alright...got an OTA recording to work...finally.
Also, I did the timer an easy way.
FIRST: went to 8000s for local info in guide. ex. Yes, Dear on CBS. 
I pressed it to make an instant timer. 
SECOND: edited timer to place OTA channel number. No problem. In the timer info it kept the program info (for now)
THIRD: timer fired & recorded correctly
FOURTH: checked DVR list & saw event but was called "Unknown Recording" instead of ptogram name.
FIFTH: it played back CORRECTLY!!!!! No pixel hell. Nomal sound!!

This method proved very easy to use existing locals in 8000 range to setup timer & then edit.


----------



## Richard Chalk (Jan 4, 2004)

From my experience with a 721, the timer uses the guide information at the time the recording occurs. If, for example, the station changes the program, the event will still occur, but the new title will be substituted in the recorded program.

Since the OTA channels do not have guide information, there is no data to substitute. This, I suspect, is the reason for the "unknown recording" message.



tahoerob said:


> Alright...got an OTA recording to work...finally.
> Also, I did the timer an easy way.
> FIRST: went to 8000s for local info in guide. ex. Yes, Dear on CBS.
> I pressed it to make an instant timer.
> ...


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

tahoerob said:


> Alright...got an OTA recording to work...finally.
> Also, I did the timer an easy way.
> FIRST: went to 8000s for local info in guide. ex. Yes, Dear on CBS.
> I pressed it to make an instant timer.
> ...


yes, it seem slike the way it happens. At least it was a whole lot EASIER to set a timer using the SD locals then going through the manual timer setup.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

BTW, I just noticed that Dish has begun posting guides on their website that allow you to view what is on TV now or anytime in the near future. It also has a dedicated page to just their HD programming on both broadcast affiliates and the HD channels they carry. This could be useful if you have a PC nearby your 921.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/index.shtml


----------

